# Putty for filling resin models



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, new to working with resin; I recently bought a custom Lesabre body For a project I’m working on to duplicate as much as possible my 1988 Lesabre T-type. Using modified wheels from an ‘88 Reatta dealer promo and the chassis from an ‘87 Lake Speed / Kmart Olds model. Tried filling the hood pin and fuel filler holes, but the putty I have on hand came off when I tried to sand it. Any advice on what putty to use on resin? Hate to find out the wrong way it might re-activate / melt the resin. Thanks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you use model putty? Most of the references I have seen about resin just say putty and I had always thought it was model putty.

Did you clean out the holes to remove any release agents? Maybe that is why it didnt stick.

Maybe try a plastic putty or CA instead.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i use automotive body filler on resin. you have to make sure you wash the resin thoroughly with alcohol as the mold release agent will make nothing (including paint) from sticking to it.

nice car btw.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are folks that use various powders like talcum or baking mixed with super glue to fill holes and stuff on resin. again, it must be completely clean of release agent, which most resin mixes have. be aware, some brands of resin never stop leaching release agent. so your great paint job will start to bubble and fracture eventually. sorry, no, I don't know which brand but it hasn't happened to me when using Micro-Mark brand resin and rubber.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I am using Vallejo “plastic putty”, which is “100% acrylic resin”; this stuff:









Vallejo Putty 70.401 Acrylic Plastic Putty 20ml Tube | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vallejo Putty 70.401 Acrylic Plastic Putty 20ml Tube at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





i did not thoroughly clean the body, which I saw is needed for paint. But duuuuh did not consider the same for filling. The resin body said in the box not to use soap and water, lest that re-activate the resin, which scared the heck out of me (The body I bought is sold out). I think it said alcohol would be OK.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have washed many resin bodies (nearly all) with liquid dish washing detergent and water.
never heard that water and soap could reactivate the resin. 
in my mind, once it has cured, it might be altered by some chemical, but not reactivated.
hope Dave Wanacott, Randy Matlock and others that make impeccable resin castings comment here on this.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Here’s the item:









Resin Body 1986/87 Buick LeSabre Powerslide


1986/87 Buick LeSabre Nascar Resin Body. This is an all new ultra high quality body from Powerslide. Body includes inserts for side windows to build the 1986 Buick, or use as is for 1987 style. Use...




www.mikesdecals.com





and since it’s sold out, I can only go by the warning in the box against soap and water. But it was a surprise.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

pre-cleaning the resin worked; the putty held.

here’s the finished car; there are some paint imperfections, but it does look like my actual car, which is cool since there never was a model of my car specifically.

In addition to the wheels, the Reatta promo donated the front seats, the mirrors (which I grafted onto the resin body) and the front windshield (which does not fit perfectly even after trimming, but was preferable to me than the Olds kit part, which had vertical ribs).


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice model (nice car too)


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, was my first new car, and it took many years for me to find a nice one like it at a reasonable price point. The desire for a faithful scale model possibly never built by anyone else before grew out of my “sentimental attachment“.

By the way, the various ‘lenses’ on the model were realized using a mylar foil resembling aluminum, over which lens decals in different colors (using product below) were overlaid.









WRAP-UP NEXT REAL 3D Light Lens Decal (Orange) (Block-Small) (130x75mm) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WRAP-UP NEXT REAL 3D Light Lens Decal (Orange) (Block-Small) (130x75mm) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

